# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  Quick reply text box

## AndyD

Is there any way you can make the quick reply text box at the bottom of every thread a little longer. Not sure if it's just my browser but I only get about four lines of text visible without scrolling and more often than not I end up using the go advanced feature just so I can see more of the the reply I've written for easier adjusting layout and formatting etc..  

Thanks

----------


## Chrisjan B

AndyD not to spitefull but IS a quick reply box and not for writing an article lol!

----------


## AndyD

You have a point Chrismine. Maybe I should work on making my replies more concise.

----------


## wynn

Quick reply is a 'Twitter' box

----------


## Dave A

Some great comebacks  :Rofl: 




> Is there any way you can make the quick reply text box at the bottom of every thread a little longer.


Sure - hit the *Go Advanced* button  :Wink:

----------


## AndyD

Hmmm, seems to be a consensus developing.  :Frown:

----------

